# Tivo and Slingbox



## jwcopeland (Oct 18, 2005)

How many of you are enhancing your Tivo experience with a Slingbox?? You can access anything you can get on Tivo--live or recorded---or any of the new extras --with any computer that has broadband internet in the world--as long as it has your Slingbox code and Slingmedia software dowloaded. I watch my Tivo from my office but if you carried a laptop you could access it wherever you go.


----------

